# The Spitfire Journal No. 19



## Spitfire Team (May 31, 2017)

​​
Here's our new Journal featuring content all around the idea of sound and space. 

A few highlights include a talk about Sound Design with Sefi Carmel, a live recording of Street Orchestra of London, and Christian and Jake Jackson discuss the often asked question 'What Reverb Is Best For Orchestral Recordings?'. 

*TELL US! What are your favourite reverbs? *


----------

